# Live trapping *****



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I am having trouble catching ***** out of my barn. They are between the drywall and the roof, they have the drywall torn down in some places. I cant get them to come down to the live traps, i have used cat food in a can ,meat, trapping lure with no results. any sugustions would help.


THANK YOU


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

The only thing that I have ever needed to trap them, was dry cat food. You might have a trap that is too small. Mine is 3 feet long, and about 18 inches wide.
(If a bigger trap won't do it, try a leg hold trap, or a flash light and a .22
Good luck


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

No No Trout, he wanted to know what you use to catch *****, not what you have for lunch at the job site  
I've had very good luck with smoked fish when useing foot holds Sounds like you might have a few smate one lurking about, Good luck


----------



## Trapper Rick (Dec 27, 2001)

Call local DNR office, and find out who's doing ADC work in your area. I think you might need a professional, and please leave the 22 in the gun cabinat. Just my two cents!!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

TOO late rick, I sniped one last night with the light and the 22 pistol. If I cant get them to come to me I will go to them, I will not pay someone to come and do the same thing I am doing. I trap and hunt coyotes and fox. If you can catch them you can catch anything. I have a **** fighting tape I am going to try to at least get them down so I can board up the hole.


Thanks for your post!!!


----------



## Trapper Rick (Dec 27, 2001)

Just looking out for my brothers!! Know what I mean? Rick <///><


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know what other animals you have in the barn but I'm guessing there is probably young up there too at this time of the year. Drench some large rags in ammonia and toss them up there to drive the ***** with their young out. After about three days of doing it, plug the hole Of course depending on what else you have in the barn, that might not be a good idea either.


----------



## TrapperJeff (Jun 24, 2001)

Raw eggs work excellent also. Ive left them whole just for a visual attracter and broken them for the scent, that and anything fishy & sweet.


----------

